# First "hike" of the season



## smitty77 (Apr 28, 2004)

I took my almost-two-year-old out for a stroll around the neighborhood in his Kelty carrier last night after dinner along with the wife and our 12 week old puppy.  What a difference six months of baby growth makes in the way that pack carries.  My son hasn't gained that much weight, but I swear he grew about eight inches because I had to completely readjust his harness setup.  His center of gravity seems to be a lot lower now as the pack feels less top-heavy and doesn't tug at my shoulders as much.

The best part is he seemed to enjoy riding in the pack even more than last year!  I'd like to take him on a few loop hikes in the North Quabbin area in New Salem, MA.  Is anyone familiar with the trails in that area?  I'm looking for a 2-3 mile loop to the resevoir and back with a short "picnic" lunch at the waters edge.  The Harvard Forest is also another possibility that is close to home.

Thanks.
Smitty


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 28, 2004)

Can't help with trail info but watch for bugs, they are out & young kids riding high are prime food for mosquitos & black flies.  DEET is currently in the "not as bad as we thought category of chemicals now but I'd go with as little as possible on my kids & sprayed on clothes first.  Long sleeves & pants tucked in.

Sunday & Monday we took a tick off each child (almost 4 years & 13 months) & they were only in backyard settings.


----------



## smitty77 (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks for the tick tips Mike.  The neighbors across the street said they ran into a few ticks last weekend and warned me to watch out.  The bugs weren't too bad yesterday at Tully Lake.  We hiked about 2.5-3 miles in the early evening and didn't see any black flies or mosquitos, but I think the breeze was keeping them in hiding.


----------

